# Looking for hinges for a Flip Top (Reverse leaf) table?



## MaxMoody (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi, I'm working on a design for a reverse leaf table. I'm having a hard time finding hinges as I'm not sure the exact terminology for what I need? If someone could show me where to find some hinges or what they are called that would be great! Here's some links to what I'm referring to.

http://www.antiquepurveyor.com/productimages/country-flip-top-table-folding-table-for-dining-room-12117.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c9/b6/d5/c9b6d587b6f222be9fd2481ee1ffa3ea.jpg

http://shard4.1stdibs.us.com/archivesE/upload/8786/678/8786_1322045468_6.jpg


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

You may want to look at Rockler.com sewing machine hinges. Look for the PDF sheet on the hinge page showing installation.

http://www.rockler.com/hardware/hinges/sewing-machine-hinges

Good luck


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

MaxMoody,

I suppose the style of hinge would depend on whether you want the hinge visible when the table is folded closed, when it is folded open, or invisible either way. A barrel hinge would remain visible along the edges when the table is folded close but would be invisible when folded open. Otherwise, here is a variety of hinges that may be able to lead you to the best style of hinge for your application. Hopefully the link is helpful.

https://www.google.com/search?q=double+knuckle+hinge&tbm=isch&imgil=EEw4H2l14XShUM%253A%253B9KdlwKZ3l4-hnM%253Bhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.barlowtrailers.co.uk%25252FIfor-Williams-Double-Knuckle-Hinge-P1075&source=iu&pf=m&fir=EEw4H2l14XShUM%253A%252C9KdlwKZ3l4-hnM%252C_&usg=__0Vdu4-9dsR5pUbiK4QSTvrGZdpE%3D&biw=1366&bih=620&ved=0ahUKEwi9x6_O2czSAhUk_4MKHRIiAOQQyjcIVA&ei=SwLDWP31O6T-jwSSxICgDg#imgrc=_


----------

